# Have Barbara in your thoughts today Please !



## Maidrite (Feb 22, 2007)

Please say a prayer for Barbara today.  This will be a rough day for her and she will need all the support she can get. 
Thank You so much for just being a Great Bunch.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 22, 2007)

Done! Whatever it is today, she will not be alone. She is blessed to have you Maidrite and so are we.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2007)

sending good thoughts to barbara and you, buddy.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2007)

I am thinking of you Barbara!


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 22, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate it.  On top of all that is going on today (it is job related) I found out this morning that one of my favorite students from two years ago died yesterday, so he and his family are on my mind a lot today.  I get attached to most of my students in one way or another, but he had a special place in my heart.  No matter how my news turns out this afternoon (we know that whichever way it goes is good news) we can't complain about anything because so many others have it so much worse than we do.  

2:30 est.--Good news one way or the other!

 Barbara


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Good thoughts, and prayers. Consider it done. 

John


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your student, Barbara. 

I'm wishing you the best and praying that everything turns out perfect this afternoon.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 22, 2007)

My thoughts & prayers are with you Barbara!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2007)

Thinking positive thoughts for you today!


----------



## corazon (Feb 22, 2007)

You don't even need to ask, you both are always in my thoughts.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 22, 2007)

Hope everything goes well. Sorry to hear about your student though.


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2007)

You two are like family to me - as always, you're in my prayers.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm sending you only the best of thoughts--and lots of hugs, too!

(and an extra hug and a few cookies for James, too!)


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hope and praying for the best. So sorry to hear the sad news about your student.


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 22, 2007)

_Thank You all, I always Have each and everyone of you in my thoughts. You have touched our lives in so many ways. I hope that we get to meet you all someday so I can give you all a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HUG and our 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._
__ 
_Hugs and Love Always James 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Katie H (Feb 22, 2007)

Keeping Barbara close and in my thoughts.  Hope her afternoon is filled with sunshine both inside and out.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2007)

Hugs and thoughts being sent.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## csalt (Feb 22, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> My thoughts & prayers are with you Barbara!


 

Mine too. With all my heart.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2007)

Barbara, sending good thoughts your way, always.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 22, 2007)

all the best, Barbara!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2007)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[*barb*]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2007)

_You got it James..Sent her a PM just a few minutes ago..She is in my thoughts._

_kadesma_


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 22, 2007)

postive vibes your way, Barbara!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 22, 2007)

Will def. keep you in my thoughts and prayers and I do hope it turns out the way you hope.  I too am sorry to hear about your student...I will pray for his loved ones also.  I'm here for you both.


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2007)

Right there with you, Barb!

Buck


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course Maidrite. Anything for you two.
Hope she'll have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 22, 2007)

You two are always in my thoughts and today will be no different!!


----------



## americanwit (Feb 22, 2007)

My family and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## RMS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nothing but good thoughts for Barbara!


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 22, 2007)

(((James and Barbara))))sending lots of love and energy, Vicki


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 22, 2007)

No one could have said it better than another, our thoughts are with you Barbara, and Maidrite, too!  You are the best hubby and wife couple, such an honor to e-know you, you are truly a role model in my life.  Even though we have never met, I cherish you just like family, and you two have been my favoritest since I was blessed to find the DC family!  Love and Hugs to you this day, and every day!!!!  You bring a smile to my face every time I see your posts!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone.  Well, things didn't go as we had hoped, but we had already made up our minds that no matter what, it was good news.  There are good things in store for us.  We just don't know what they are.  So the good news is that I will be working somewhere else after this school year.  Not sure where yet, but it will have to be better than my current situation.  I haven't had time to sew the last few years and have thought about making baby clothes and accessories and selling them (I used to do that on a small scale but would like to get more serious about it), and we have been wanting to get into ebay more, so this could be the time for that.     You are all the greatest!  I am so glad we have such good friends here.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Feb 23, 2007)

Barbara & James, whatever the future will bring for you, I'll always think of you and I know that you will manage with every challenge you get!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Barb, and James, as if I would ever forget to think fondly of you and wish you two the bestust!!  But today I will keep you even closer to my heart!!  Love you both!!





 Licia


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 23, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> There are good things in store for us.  We just don't know what they are.
> Barbara



An excellent philosophy for life - I'm going to bear this in mind. Hope things work out well for both of you.


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 24, 2007)

All the best to you, Barbara and James!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2007)

Uncertainty is always a scarry thing.  But you are smart, and talented.  Like you said, it is time to move on to something else.

I recently listened to a speaker on Public Radio who has "re-invented" himself several times as he lost jobs for one reason or another.  He was successful in each, but moved on to new horizons after each.  He is now very successful.  I know that many people lose jobs through no fault of their own.  I have been the victim of that as well.  Maybe the work is all done and there are no new contracts comming in, and so layoffs come.  Or maybe the business is down-sizing, or the funds to support a program aren't there.  Whatever it may be, it is truly an opportunity to take stock of who we are, and what direction we want to go.  It forces us to give up our complacency and step into new territory.

Barb and Jaimes, there truly are bright horizons ahead.  You will find your niche in the working world.  I don't believe in luck and so won't wish it for you.  I will keep you in my prayers, and know that you will bounce back stronger than ever.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Feb 24, 2007)

Barbara and James, sorry to learn of your "change" in circumstance.  However, I'm sure you know that when doors close, others open.  That other door will present itself.  All you have to do is to have the courage to open it.

I know what it is like to take a leap of faith and test unknown or relatively unknown waters.  It was one of the best things I ever did.

Be strong and be like the little duck.  Look calm and serene atop the water and paddle like heck underneath.  You'll show 'em!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your former student and I'm sorry things didn't go as you had hoped. You have such a positive outlook, this is good news because now you are open to better opportunities. Still praying for you both.


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 24, 2007)

Barbara I want to wish you and James all the best.


----------



## Dove (Feb 24, 2007)

My love to you both..
Marge


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2007)

You are all so wonderful--You couldn't possibly know how much you all mean to us.  Even though I'm not completely sure of our direction right now (other than James's training which will really help out when he finishes next year) I have been so excited!  I have even been working on one of the children's books I had started so long ago.  I have not felt this motivated in a long time.

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2007)

Must be that other door opening for you Barbara )


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Must be that other door opening for you Barbara )


I think you're right!

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 24, 2007)

BARBARA, I have been out having my babe but I still am thinking of you


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you Kim!

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I didnt see this thread sooner Barb.  Hope your feeling better.  My best to you and James.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 25, 2007)

Barbara and James, you both are the most wonderful strong people.  I know that you will pull through this rough time.  Barbara, my condolences for losing one of your students.  I am sure that you become really attached to them.  Many hugs, SC


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you.  It is always easier to have a positive outlook when one has the support of good friends.  I can't say it enough--you are all such wonderful people!  

Thank you for your kind thoughts about my former student also.  Yes, I do get attached to my kids, some more than most.  He was one of my favorites.  Always looking for mischief but not a bad kid.  

 Barbara


----------



## Dina (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both everyday.  Things will be alright.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2007)

I know I'm late here Barbara and James - but Barbara, sounds like a blessing in disguise and you WILL find your way - through your faith you will get your answers.  I'm so sorry to hear about your student - that is always hard.  My prayers go out to his family.  My prayers are ALWAYS with you and James!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much Dina and Kitchenelf.  You are right, this is a blessing in disguise.  I have felt such a weight off of my shoulders and I have felt so happy!  Common sense would kind of say to start panicking since at the end of this school year we will both be unemployed, but I just don't feel that sense of panic.  I just feel that everything is going is okay.  We are really looking forward to James's CAD training (it will start in a few months) and I am looking forward to whatever path is about to open before me.  I am so excited about my sewing projects I have planned, and as I have already mentioned I have started working on my book ideas again (does anyone know a good children's book publisher for 1st-time authors?).  Of course if none of this works out we will be spending a week at each DC member's house.     

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 26, 2007)

There's a reason for everything and I too believe that this is something for the better for you.  Look at you your bubbling over with joy so it is a good thing and that will take you to whereever you want to go. I'm jealous of the book thing.  Personally, I started writing a book (romance novel) oh gosh like 7 years ago.  I came across the 4 typed pages about 2 months ago and folded them up and they are tucked under this keyboard as I've been typing but haven't done any further work on it since those years ago but you've inspired me...... see a positive thing that you've passed on.  I too want to learn to sew.  I did it in high school but that was years ago but I bought 2 quilting books before Christmas as thats what I want to learn to do so the next time I get some extra money (should be in April) I'm buying that sewing machine I've had my eye on. 

Oh and by the way..........my door is always open for you and James.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck with your sewing Texasgirl!  As for the book, just add a little now and then and someday you will have a book.   

 Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 27, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Dina and Kitchenelf. You are right, this is a blessing in disguise. I have felt such a weight off of my shoulders and I have felt so happy! Common sense would kind of say to start panicking since at the end of this school year we will both be unemployed, but I just don't feel that sense of panic. I just feel that everything is going is okay. We are really looking forward to James's CAD training (it will start in a few months) and I am looking forward to whatever path is about to open before me. I am so excited about my sewing projects I have planned, and as I have already mentioned I have started working on my book ideas again (does anyone know a good children's book publisher for 1st-time authors?). Of course if none of this works out we will be spending a week at each DC member's house.
> 
> Barbara



C'mon up to this Winter, Water, Wonderland.  It's the most beautiful land on the planet (not much good employment though).  You're welcome in my home anytime.  But I gotta warn ya, Lake Superior is a cold swim on the hottest days.  And it gets down right chilly up here in the winter.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL  Thanks GW--Who knows, maybe you'll find a surprise on your doorstep one of these days!

 Barbara


----------

